# 2 walleye lure lots $50



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

2 lots of 5 lures each. 

1st lot is shallow divers with 2 bandits and 3 others. 

2nd lot is deep divers. 3 bandits and 2 xtackle. 

All are in almost new shape and have maybe seen the water 1 time. $30 per lot or 50 for both. Add $5.00 for shipping or pick up in wellington lorain county.

















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Set PM


----------

